
Reddit Outage - ashitlerferad
https://www.reddit.com/
======
shawnz
Apparently some popular Hong Kong online forums are experiencing a massive
DDOS today, on the day of the planned 8-31 protest which was banned. Maybe the
Reddit outage is related.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/cxqrwx/giant_ddos...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/cxqrwx/giant_ddos_attack_against_lihkg_popular_hong_kong/)

~~~
scruffyherder
Sure feels like it.

I just left HK for Japan as the internet was not only behaving like crap, but
all that talk of a China style firewall will just be too disruptive for
business.

It's a shame I loved HK but I need to work as I have so many bills to pay.

------
scruffyherder
Ever since lihkg.com got ddosed there was the rise of the fake /r/hong_kong vs
/r/HongKong thing and so many obvious CCP bots, 1-2 year old accounts 0 posts,
0 karma making all kinds of pro CCP posts.

This really is an information war.

------
sidcool
Can confirm. It's not accessible on mobile web.

